# Robinhood Hacked - Millions of customer data is breached



## Pepper Jack (Nov 9, 2021)

> Robinhood Just Exposed Millions Of Customers’ Data





> Popular trading platform Robinhood was hacked, according to a news release published on November 8. The mobile-first trading app explained that it had experienced a “security incident” on November 3. While this has taken more than just a few days to reveal to the public, Robinhood (NASDAQ:HOOD) explained that based on its investigation, the attack was not as extensive as some of the other major tech hacks that’ve happened in the past.
> The Latest Hack Of 2021​According to a statement, Social Security numbers, bank accounts, or debit card numbers weren’t exposed. The company further stated that there “has been no financial loss” to any customers stemming from this event. However, the breach is just the latest in a string of hacks targeting large companies. If you recall, earlier this year, business software firm SolarWinds (*NYSE:SWI*) underwent a “megahack” involving Russian and possibly Chinese threat actors, according to U.S. authorities.
> Compromised software had allowed hackers to begin sliding their way into networks owned by major federal agencies. Later it was found that the ransomware attack compromised other software firms besides SolarWinds, including Microsoft (*NASDAQ:MSFT*), according to the Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA). In total, 12 federal agencies confirmed a breach by the hackers, including the Department of Defense, Homeland Security, and even NASA.
> 
> ...



https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/396079


----------



## God of Nothing (Nov 9, 2021)

Good thing I liquidated my stocks and deleted my account. You get what you fucking deserve, Robicuck


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 9, 2021)

Appropriate. What once belonged to the rich now belongs to the general public.


----------



## Blasterisk (Nov 9, 2021)

now they'll find out i didn't buy gamestop and make fun of me.


----------



## JULAY (Nov 9, 2021)

This is why if you have any sense, you go with a real broker instead of a Bulgarian con artist's front-running-by-design platform designed for gullible idiots.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Nov 9, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> Appropriate. What once belonged to the rich now belongs to the general public.
> 
> View attachment 2702789


Trick’s on you, only poor people use Robinhood


----------



## Pixy (Nov 9, 2021)

God of Nothing said:


> Good thing I liquidated my stocks and deleted my account. You get what you fucking deserve, Robicuck


Wouldn't they still have to retain data on your account/you for another 8 years?


----------



## kiwitutu (Nov 10, 2021)

Why this always happen to me?
My personal information has been leaked before and is not funny, I had weird people with an Indian accent calling me trying to scam me


----------



## Bassomatic (Nov 14, 2021)

RH users thread when?


----------

